# SUM - Sumatra Copper & Gold



## OZInvestor (27 October 2009)

SUM has entered into ASX yesterday. 
What do you people reckon about Sumatra Copper and gold ?? 

Any advise will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## dmorgz (19 February 2011)

Any idea why this stock has jumped 27% in one day? I  hold this stock.


----------



## Anmar (12 August 2012)

*SUM   Sumatra Copper and Gold*

Sumatra Copper and Gold ended the week with 78% increase in share price.


----------



## Anmar (13 August 2012)

SUM has completed its pre feasability study and is ready to commence gold recovery in early 2013


----------



## offshoresavy (5 December 2012)

Big Volume today! whats happening!


----------



## oldblue (5 December 2012)

offshoresavy said:


> Big Volume today! whats happening!




Upbeat announcement a couple of days ago is probably the reason.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20121203/pdf/42bp4jm6ksw0ly.pdf


----------

